# [A] Euphoria (Malorne) sucht Raidmember



## Bigbabe (22. Januar 2013)

<Euphoria> ist eine Raidgemeinschaft, deren fester Kern bereits seit mehreren Jahren zusammenspielt.
 Ein reifes und faires Miteinander innerhalb der Gilde steht für uns an oberster Stelle. Unser Hauptziel ist es, motiviert und erfolgreich den aktuellen Content zu bestreiten.
Wir bezeichnen uns nicht als Profis und erwarten dies auch von keinem unserer Raidmember, jedoch sollte jeder, der am Raidgeschehen teilnehmen möchte, seine Klasse beherrschen, Movement an den Tag legen und nicht davor zurückschrecken sich aktiv einzubringen und vorzubereiten.

Da wir keine Progress Gilde sind, legen wir unsere Raids zur Zeit auf maximal drei Tage fest und erwarten von jedem Spieler eine zuverlässige Teilnahme am Raidgeschehen. Unter diesem Link findet ihr unseren Raidfortschirtt: http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/malorne/euphoria
Wir suchen nun für die erste und zweite Raidgruppe:

1. Stammgruppe
 Wir suchen Heiler / Tanks
 Es gelten folgende Raidzeiten:
 Mittwoch 20.00-23.00 Uhr
 Donnerstag 20.00-23.00 Uhr
 Sonntag 20.00-23.00 Uhr


------------------------------------------------------------------------
 2. Stammgruppe
 Wir suchen Rdd's
 Es gelten folgende Raidzeiten:
 Mittwoch 20.00-23.00 Uhr
 Sonntag 20.00-23.00 Uhr
 Montag 20.00-23.00 Uhr


Wenn dich unser Raidprofil anspricht und du ein festes Mitglied der ersten oder zweiten Raidgruppe sein möchtest, dann kannst du dich zusätzlich bei der Raidleitung ingame informieren oder dich direkt bewerben:
 1. Stammgruppe: Goronar, Semacic
 2. Stammgruppe: Danwen, Tobo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*WoW Guild euphoria @ Malorne :: WoWProgress - World of Warcraft Rankings* www.wowprogress.com


----------



## Bigbabe (30. Januar 2013)

/pushel ^^


----------



## Bigbabe (16. Februar 2013)

/ mal nach oben "pusheln"


----------



## Bigbabe (28. Februar 2013)

auch mal wieder nach oben pushen 

die 2. raidgruppe würde gern mit 5.2 mal so richtig durchstarten, also meldet euch, gerne auch in-game, wir beissen nicht


----------



## Bigbabe (9. April 2013)

*/pushel dich mal hoch *


----------

